# Nickel Plated Brass code 332 and LGB track...



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi all,
Finally moving outdoors! I have lots of LGB track and plan on using 1600 and 1800 curves with the SplitJaw over joiner clamps, however I will need some more track and may need to make some custom radius and sizes to finish initial loop, something I've never done before. I have been reading about the Nickel plated brass ProLine track at Train-Li, BTW as a start I will be using track DC power. Anyone have experience with this type of track and how it might compare to the LGB I have. I'm concerned about the compatibility, look, and conductivity etc. between the two, I have not seen it in person. Would I be better off just getting rails and ties from LGB so this initial loop is all LGB track and then with additional loops and expansions in the future change to the Nickel plated ProLine rather then mixing track on a single loop? Any advice with this would be greatly appreciated! Additionally, since I have never "made" (bent) my own track what do I need to purchase, rail,ties,bending tool(s), connectors?
THANKS in advance,
Gregg


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Gregg, 

I've very happy with my track from Train Li. As for ties, I just compared a strip from TL with those on LGB sectional track, and I can't detect a dimensional difference (by eye at least). Even have the same molded-in "wood grain" and (goofy) "rail chairs." They come in US or Euro spacing; and black or brown. My "US" spacing matches my LGB sectional, but it's brown (vs. my LGB's black). I'd go ahead and drop $2, call Train Li for the sample section you think you need. That's what I did at least.

The nickle plating is great. It's not some dip that will flake off, but the true electrolytical deposition of, and permanent bonding of, the nickle to the brass. Someone will correct me on procedure, but I'm impressed with how you can't get it off. Cutting the rail is easy, with a Dremel-type tool. I'm cheap, so I got the $20 unit from TL. And you know what, it's still going strong.

I got the rail bender from them as well, so glad I did. You lay a section of flex down, start tightening the knob, and message the thing to the desired curvature. When you get close, clamp on the next section and keep going -- rolling the bender right over the clamps. Well, that's how I did it, and the TL bender made it real easy and pretty fun. 

The boxes of TL track I got came with 10 5' sections of rail-on-ties, also a bag of 10 joiners. The bags of joiners came with a couple of little spades for soldering wires to, so I've just been using those for wire connections. 

Here's an example from my layout:










Here's another, and much bigger, example of a TL track install:

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

A final note: Axel and Joane are the main US vendors of Train Li, and they really work hard to help their customers. Axel's assisting me with a couple things right now; and it helps that they have a big layout of their own to test & investigate with. 

My two cents, and no, I'm not getting a kickback...









===>Cliffy


----------

